# privatization



## chezahmed

I would like to know what the word "privatization" is in Hungarian.

As in privatization of industries or government services.

Thanks,
Maggie


----------



## berty bee

The state sells an enterprise, a mine, etc. to a private person or to a private enterprise.


----------



## cajzl

Privatization =

magánkézbe adás
magánkézbe vétel
magánosítás
privatizáció
privatizálás


----------

